# Whats your fav cheap guitar ?



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

I mean something cheap thats plays well and u love to play it ,im curious mine would be be my first electric yamaha pacifica 112









Some mods done replaced pickups with Dimarzio Air Norton ,Fast Track 2 ,and put a coil tap on humbucker i was gonna replace the tuners but found i didnt need to ,plays awesome and sounds even better!


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

agile lp2000. it's stock. was my stage guitar for a couple of years after my gibson got put out of live service (snapped headstock twice).


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

are those agile guitars good? Do they need like a major setup (fret leveling, etc) when you get them, or are they good to play when you get them? Im curious about their quality, as I may look into one someday.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

oh and my favorite cheap guitar is a pre-2001 squier strat.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Recently purchased Epiphone Dot Studio, factory second with a small finish blemish. The humbucking pickups haven't any character, but for $300 it's a pretty good chassis on which to build a better guitar. The tuners were complete crapola, but I had a set of Gotoh 510s kicking around, and I did a set-up. Installed Schaller straplocks. All that's left is to change the pickups (Duncan '59 maybe) and mount to jack on a proper plate (already purchased). 

I like it for the single volume control, long neck, light weight, and because it's a change from my usual Fender obsession...besides being cheap.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

play pretty good?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

By far my Agile AS-820 (335 Clone). I completely gutted the electronics, installed an RS Guitarworks complete electronics kit, and put in Semour Duncan 59s. WOW! Not really "cheap" anymore but it plays amazing and is about 1/4 price of a Gibson. Everyone who plays this guitar loves it.

I brought this guitar and my American Strat to a jam last night and the Agile sounded better.

TG


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> are those agile guitars good? Do they need like a major setup (fret leveling, etc) when you get them, or are they good to play when you get them? Im curious about their quality, as I may look into one someday.


I like mine a lot. I haven't done anything to it aside from replacing the toggle switch which snapped during shipping. I can't speak for the newer ones (I got mine in 2001) but mine is great. played great right out of the box. I also have a korean tokai. I'd choose the agile over it every time.


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

My most expensive ax only cost $350....but my favourite cheap *electric* would be my (now discontinued) Epihone fat strat, Although I'm partial to some Jay Turser's as well


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

im going to look further into these agiles...interesting...


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Jackson Dinky JS30!! It rocks..evilGuitar:


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

My Squier Strat: bought it cause it played great and had a slightly thicker neck than the others in the store. Put in two SD Tele pups and repotted. Plays and sounds great! Might put a hardtail bridge and new tuners on sometime, but since I don't use it to play out it's not a priority.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

The PRS SE's are great players for the money. They really don't feel all that different from the real deal. I actually play my 2 SE's more than my 24 Custom. No need to change the electronics or hardware either!

I find they're cheaper in the US than Canada for whatever reason??? After s/h, taxes and brokerage, you can get one for less than $500 can

J


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I tried out a Tokai LOve Rock GoldTop MIK once. Gave me serious G.A.S. Didn't get it mainly because I'm not an LP person.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Ibanez RG350 or 370 as long as you get a Tremsetter so it stays in tune a lot better. But they're cheap anyway, so it's not a huge issue.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Metal#J# said:


> The PRS SE's are great players for the money. They really don't feel all that different from the real deal. I actually play my 2 SE's more than my 24 Custom. No need to change the electronics or hardware either!
> 
> I find they're cheaper in the US than Canada for whatever reason??? After s/h, taxes and brokerage, you can get one for less than $500 can
> 
> J


I tried a blue LP style one and it was amazing... it was only 'bout $700 I think. My only beef was the switch placement, behind the tailpiece... other than that, great axe.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

How cheap is cheap? AxeMusic is having clearance sale on Iceman guitars. $200 bucks and free shipping. YUM!


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I just picked one up off Ebay, new for $88 CAD and free shipping. On par with everything else that comes from across the pacific and plays fair decent too 

(but restring it right away, ugh!)


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Geek said:


> I just picked one up off Ebay, new for $88 CAD and free shipping. On par with everything else that comes from across the pacific and plays fair decent too
> 
> (but restring it right away, ugh!)


What guitar is this?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Building parts guitars can come up with some pretty interesting combinations. The parts from GFS are good and cheap, there pups are good for the buck and shopping on ebay can come up with some bodies and necks.. Keeps you off the streets....  average build 250 - 300 dollars...


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

SinCron said:


> What guitar is this?


It's labled "Academy" (but insert whatever name from wherever you buy it).

I posted a pic of it here:
http://geek.scorpiorising.ca/GeeK_ZonE/index.php?topic=3178.0


----------



## lamf (Feb 22, 2007)

My Danelectro DC-59


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

GuitaristZ...Assuming you were asking me if the Dot played well, yes it has great action and decently dressed frets. It did require some tweaking at the nut, but that was a 2 minute job.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I think I only paid about $650 US for my 1960 SC Melody Maker, refin, modded to 2 humbuckers.

My American Strat, a few years ago from L&M, used, with case, was only $500.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Mooh said:


> GuitaristZ...Assuming you were asking me if the Dot played well, yes it has great action and decently dressed frets. It did require some tweaking at the nut, but that was a 2 minute job.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Aah awesome! Glad you like it. I just googled it and it seems like a great guitar for the price.


----------



## sartana (Jun 9, 2007)

lamf said:


> My Danelectro DC-59



Hey, cool choice I want one of those pretty badDrool, did you find it in Canada?
I live in Vancouver and nobody carries them,I would rather buy from a Canadian dealer:smilie_flagge17: but it looks like I will have to find a U.S.dealer


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...eastwood p90 special (les paul dc copy). gorgeous to look at - all black. well constructed and toneful. a real beauty. i'm especially surprised by the quality of the stock p90s.

-dh


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

This is easy.

I just bought this on the bay:

250US plus 30$ shipping/no taxes/no duty...just a really cool guitar.






































I played it at an open stage last Friday night with the Savage Macht 6.

Man does it sound/play great.

I'm not a huge fan of Lace Sensors....had a deluxe strat plus with Lace pups that sounded....well....it didn't really sound strat-ish.

These "Don Lace" Gold pups actually sound pretty good.

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Great deal! :food-smiley-004:

Those honest Ebay guys are great :smile:


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I love my Fender Toronado Deluxe. Got it for $350 a while back and it can compete with the $1000+ guitars easily.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

55 Jr said:


> This is easy.
> 
> I just bought this on the bay:
> 
> ...



those 70s ibanez copies are incredible. I had a tele deluxe copy that i absolutely loved.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I just bought a new Yamaha SA500 black w/case for $495 Cdn (does that count as cheap?) which is becoming my go-to guitar even over my Les Paul Standard and my G&L Legacy.
-Mikey


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i have no idea


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Squier Pro Tone Strat. It was a really good deal at $200, used, at a Bolton music store 6 years ago. Stripped the ugly thick mustard finish and installed Fender pickups.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Cheap as hell parts tele from a discounted kit.
Got a set of handwound Tone Dripper tele pickups from @sambonee. Painted an ugly white.
I call it "the shovel". Plays amazing


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Spikezone said:


> I just bought a new Yamaha SA500 black w/case for $495 Cdn (does that count as cheap?) which is becoming my go-to guitar even over my Les Paul Standard and my G&L Legacy.
> -Mikey



I have had, and sold, 2 of those. One black and one burst.
Still regret it


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

This with a set of Duncan 59's.


----------

